# France in May



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello. I've been off MHF for a while. Regards to all.

We have travelled in the UK for the past two years. Before that we were in France/Germany in our previous MH. We have a small 2 berth A/S suitable for general travel. We are now retired couple with almost unlimited time to travel in MH ( wonderfull!). Looking for quiet-ish sites in France. Not wilding though....not just yet!

Planning on a trip starting over northern France (Picardy, down through Champagne- Ardenne areas to, say, Burgundy and Auvergne), then west across to Dordogne area, then perhaps further south, but returning via Aquitane to Brittany/Normandy.

Any advice from seasoned travellers would be welcomed, even if it's only for one site in one of those areas. Or a whole, detailed travel tip!

We will be going 20th May to around end of June.

Thanks in anticipation of some advice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It would be impossible to give you a fully detailed itinerary since all of us enjoy different things and therefore have different expectations....

if you get to the Dordogne the current conditions are about 23C during the day,full sun and very pleasant.

Places to visit in the Dordogne?

If you like gardens then go to Les Jardins de Marqueyssac (as featured a couple of years ago on the BBC with Monty Don)

http://www.marqueyssac.com/index_gb.php

There are many superb castles to visit with fantastic views over the Dordogne, I reckon this is one of my favourites;

http://www.francethisway.com/places/chateaubeynac.php

there are numerous aires around this part of France too, and in some of the castles you can stay overnight foc in the car park.

Happy to give you more specific advice if/when you need it - we are of course local to the area........

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi

I'll be 5 days in front of you travelling more or less the same route and over the same period of time.

I have enough of a problem planning a route let alone what sites I'll head for.

Keep your eyes open for another monocoque (T295 ***).

Will you be using aires? 




I'll be using aires myself so keep an eye out for another small AS


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just been checking on places I've stayed on previous trips and although I really don't like to make recommendations (we all like different things), I think this one in Auvergne might be the sort of place you have in mind.

Trizac


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Expect lots of good advice!
Mine would be to buy 'All the Aires' book if you don't already have it (see Vicarious Books online) and to head for somewhere really MH friendly like the Mosel or Loire valleys or the Normandy coast. Then just follow your inclinations....so much choice! Enjoy!


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

My advice is buy the ACSI guide and just follow your nose. Take your time and enjoy it all. You could look at my blog for some ideas if you like too.

Have a great time.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The first time we went to France in a hired MH in 2010 we had a wonderful plan of where to go and what to see.

Within a couple of hours of arriving in France we ripped up the plan and decided what we had thought feasible was simply not doable.

Instead we meandered along the Northern coast, stopping at a multitude of villages and towns we hadn't even considered beforehand, until we arrived in Normandy towards the end of the first week.

We got as far West as Utah Beach then moved inland for a day or two before taking the pretty route back to Calais.

We had a great time without spending hour after hour pounding along the Autoroutes, wasting time and money on fuel, and we saw more of the 'real' France than we'd ever seen before.

'All the Aires' will help you find somewhere to stay and 'France Rough Guide' should help you find what you want to see.

We're away for a month in France during June and July and all we know is we may head towards La Rochelle - but where we actually go is in the lap of the Gods!

Don't try and focus too far ahead, chill out and just go with the flow.

And have a good time.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

We are sitting on acsi site 1073 Camping du VIVIER AUX CARPES today next to the lake watching the fishermen  one pulled out a 10kg carp this morning.  
nice site next to a small village and ministore 
Internet 2 euros for 24hrs   
definitely worth a visit for visiting this area.
Off tomorrow down to site 1465 near Joinville in Champagne-Ardenne.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Good advice as usual.
Always a pleasure to ask MHF members. Thanks to all replies.

Tonyt.....we dont usually use Aires so will book into sites, probably a day in advance. Although I guess (someone will tell me!) that we don't really need to book. I guess its just a "comfort thing" that the site is open, and we can get there without any hassle. (As you are in front of us, we may catch you!)

Thanks Keith....guess we will be coming home on that side so your advice is good.

Ill get the current ACSI guide.

If anyone has a recommendation for just one site anywhere en-route.....perhaps your favourite site that may suit an older couple....that would be a help.

Regards to all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

aires and ASCI/sites

You do not need to book, repeat you do not need to book

Go with the flow and the weather

That's the joy of travelling off season

some places you may want to move on, some you will want to stay longer

Relax and enjoy, even the bad places turn out to be Ok one way or the other

Try aires there are some really beautiful ones

You are going on an adventure

Enjoy it

aldra


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Auricula said:


> .......................Tonyt.....we dont usually use Aires so will book into sites, probably a day in advance. Although I guess (someone will tell me!) that we don't really need to book. I guess its just a "comfort thing" that the site is open, and we can get there without any hassle. (As you are in front of us, we may catch you!)
> 
> ............................Regards to all.


I hope you do catch up with me then I can introduce you to the pleasures of aires and unbooked stop overs.
I can understand the comfort thing but as long as you have enough information on a selection of places on your route, it really is nothing to worry about.
Do you have a sat nav?


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

Do you have a sat nav?[/quote]

Yes...


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Just a little tip to help you find nice Aires, look for those alongside the canals. Many have electricity, water and waste disposal, some even have toilet & shower blocks. Most with facilities now make a small charge but you will still find a few that are free.
There are hundreds of Aires some wonderful and some dreadful, knowing the nice ones is very much trial and error but the above is a good starting point.

If you want one step nearer to fully fledged holiday sited why not try the many nice but simple municipal sites.

Booking? Yes I know it gives a degree of confidence but it really is not necessary in France. If in doubt try it, I am sure you will find that it's no problem.

We will be in Eastern France soon after the 22nd May using the Aires as much as possible. Look out for **** LHC on a silver hightop Volkswagen.

Rod


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We use ACSI, Camping Cheque and the occasional Municipal site, don't like Aires or car parks.
No need to book just follow the weather and enjoy.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

If you carry a PC then there is access to a useful down loadable pdf of i-Camping Car Aires locations and descriptions. It's in French but not too difficult to use without much knowledge of the language.

The pfd is linked back to their website to use when you have an internet connection, the website gives much more information about each location.

i-Camping Car also supply POIs to load into most popular Sat Nav systems.

See http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueil.htm All in French again but if I can manage to use it then so can most others.

All of the above is FREE. Yes FREE, this is not money grabbing Britain!

Rod


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, just a couple of pointers. If you use the ACSI card to access the €12/14/16 sites out of season then most will not accept advance bookings and the fees are a total fee for outfit plus 2 adults and includes EHU.

If you have a tom-tom sat nav running with Tomtom home, there are literally thousands of POI's you can download. We have things such as Aires, Supermarkets, ACSI sites, Garages etc, etc. I am sure you can find these POI's for other satnav's. If you mention which one you have I am sure someone will have the relevant information.

Have fun,

Gary.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

rod_vw said:


> We will be in Eastern France soon after the 22nd May using the Aires as much as possible. Look out for **** LHC on a silver hightop Volkswagen.
> 
> Rod


We will look out for you Rod, we're on the Tunnel 23 May, travelling Eastern france.

Keith


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Here's another nice site on your route.
Camping a la ferme, Eaux Puiseaux - Dept 10 (Aube). Just a few miles SW of Troyes.

48.11696, 3.88317

It's on the MHF Database but doesn't seem to be working today.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

blackbirdbiker said:


> rod_vw said:
> 
> 
> > We will be in Eastern France soon after the 22nd May using the Aires as much as possible. Look out for **** LHC on a silver hightop Volkswagen.
> ...


Let us know what you are driving Keith, then we can keep an eye open for you.

Rod


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Let us know what you are driving Keith, then we can keep an eye open for you.
Rod[/quote]

Our Van is a Hymer B584, can't miss it as we have a Camos Dome on top.
Overnighting Marine Parade 22nd and catching 8 am Train.

Keith


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I recommend this site http://www.camping-bastide.com/gb/F...ll definitely be back.
Hope that helps
DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I recommend this site http://www.camping-bastide.com/gb/F...t helps
DJM
My first post disappeared !!!!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I recommend this site

http://www.camping-bastide.com/gb/FrameGb.htm

We are here as I type and what a lovely small site it is and you may well be able to use an Acsi card as well.

I suggest you book a pitch as there are only approx.26 run by a family from Clitheroe it is a credit to them. It is located in the town of Sainte-Foy-la-Grande in the Dordogne right next to the Dordogne river.

Its the first time we have been here and we will definitely be back.

Hope that helps

DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Third time lucky :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Was wondering what had rendered you speechless :lol: :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------

